# BL guys- tell me what getting a boner is like? (research!)



## MynameisnotDeja

Tee hee.

No really, I'm working on my novel right now so this is research. 

Being a woman, I can certainly describe the feelings of becoming aroused, but I'm not sure how it feels for a man.

The main character in my book is a guy, and I definitely need to tune into what things are like for him in this way.

So tell me exactly what its like for you. Be descriptive as possible, thats what I need. Say you get a boner and its not when you are going to have sex, what is it like? Does it hurt or just go away after awhile? 

Also is getting a boner different if you havent had sex in awhile? (like a couple weeks or a couple days without jerking off or anything)

And one more thing, tell me what it feels like to be inside a woman, as thats obviously something I'll never feel.

This will really help me in working on my book I really appreciate any answers.


----------



## fatallyflawed

honestly he just kinda starts showing up....like the first half of him standing on his own his doing. after that it feels like a muscle constricting. never hurts unless fully erect with nothing to do.

when I havent had sex in a while it just feels alot more intense (constricting wise)

have someone suck on you finger and go up and down....times that intensity by 100 and think about it being the warmest feeling in the world while still wet!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

MMMmm. I'm turned on now. 

Constricting. Good word. I'm going to use that. 
Keep em coming!

Writing is fun.


----------



## sylvan Wanderer

Stick a finger straight out: imagine that it can't bed AT ALL, that is swollen VERY firm, and that rubbing it feels amazing and if it's not being rubbed it aches to be rubbed


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

sylvan Wanderer said:
			
		

> Stick a finger straight out: imagine that it can't bed AT ALL, that is swollen VERY firm, and that rubbing it feels amazing and if it's not being rubbed it aches to be rubbed



+1 

also don't forget about the feeling of blood rushing, how your balls tighten, and how sometimes it's fast and sometimes it's slow and you get the initial feelings of blood rushing into your cock, then you get semi hard and then fully hard and how most men wake up hard and sometimes you have to pee badly when you wake up hard and despite what they tell you in sex ed classes it's not totally impossible to pee with a boner.

also when men get aroused it's not like we'll see a naked man/woman/whoever we're into and automatically get hard.  

It can happen fast/slow and some guys need to do things like touch their penis more or rub it or just think more sexy thoughts or I know some men that get hard nipples and touch those while they get hard.  Or sometimes you'll just be going along your day and sitting at work or wherever and you'll start fantasizing about sex out of nowhere and get hard.

Some guys will get hard and if they can't have sex or jack off or they stay hard for awhile and are really turned on they'll leak precum and some men don't leak precum at all.

for myself if I haven't had sex or masturbated alone for awhile like days/weeks I get hard a lot faster and easier than if I do it daily a few times. 

also my penis is a lot more sensitive when I haven't had sex/masturbated for a few days/weeks and I personally can't really hold off not masturbating for more than a few days or even more than a week unless I'm doing it on purpose for someone or I'm badly depressed and not horny at all.

Also after sex/masturbation lots of men have to pee but this cleans out the penis/urethra.  There's another thread about this called enlarged prostate in SLR, see here: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=375900


----------



## The Is

Ok this isn't gonna help you, but I find that getting hard and coming feels almost exactly like picking a lock.  It was so weird the first time I picked a lock.


----------



## MethaContin

I start getting horny/ thinking about fantasies , than i feel (well not feel , But blood starts rushing into my penis 'Chubbing it up' than I need to think more about the fantasies or whatever iam thinking about and it will become FULLY ENGORGED with blood to the poiint where it's huge and almost throbbing. (Iam not huge, I* have an average whire guy dick 6-6 1/2 inchyes and about twice as fatter than a cigar).


----------



## recons

Boners are weird, but the perception of feelings about them is entirely situational.

eg.  boner at the pool while doing CPR for swim lessons on hawt girl = embarassing

eg. two hawt chicks in the hot tub, checkin out your uber unit = pride


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Its funny how everyone is different. My boyfriend told me "No you never get a boner in public! You just control it!" and acted like the very idea of getting a little erect anywhere other than bed was insane. Haha. 

Thanks for all the responses. I think I'll be able to describe it now lol.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Also some men's precum drips slowly like honey and sometimes it can be a bit faster but it doesn't come out like pee or semen unless the guy hasn't had sex or masturbated for like weeks.

But since you have a BF you probably already know this.

When I get a boner in public I'll shift it down my left pant leg, sometimes grab my crotch, and I don't care who sees it!


----------



## Belisarius

As already described, it depends on the situation.  If I'm already horny, even getting an erection is--for me--a pleasurable sensation almost as good as orgasm itself.  If I'm not, though, then it's a clinical response whose overtones (_Christ, can anybody tell?_) drown out any pleasure.  In any event, for me it's a warm, tingly, swiftly mounting fullness that occurs simultaneously with a withdrawal of the scrotum.


----------



## Carl Landrover

PriestTheyCalledHim said:
			
		

> When I get a boner in public I'll shift it down my left pant leg, sometimes grab my crotch, and I don't care who sees it!



Doesn't it press up uncomfortably against your pants? I mean it is trying to stand tall, but the pants prevent it.

I just tuck it up in the waistband of my boxers or shorts and let my shirt cover it.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Doesn't it press up uncomfortably against your pants? I mean it is trying to stand tall, but the pants prevent it.
> 
> I just tuck it up in the waistband of my boxers or shorts and let my shirt cover it.



Not always.  I'm not cut so maybe that has something to do with it? I also mainly wear boxers so it's not like I'm wearing something tighter like boxer briefs/briefs.

If it's for a long time and it's sticking straight out, yeah it's uncomfortable but I'll usually just push it to the side. 

I like doing things to my penis/balls like tying them up and putting leather/rope, sometimes metal around them for hours because I like the feeling and for the bondage effect.

I've tried the waistband thing and that made me feel really uncomfortable and didn't feel natural or fun at all and I know some people who put their penis like that all the time in their underwear and that doesn't seem comfortable to me.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Doesn't it press up uncomfortably against your pants? I mean it is trying to stand tall, but the pants prevent it.
> 
> I just tuck it up in the waistband of my boxers or shorts and let my shirt cover it.



And if your shirt comes up your dick is poking out??? i don't get this shit at all.

I sit on it and if i have to walk i pray noone is looking...


----------



## felix

i'm starting to feel all inadequate now. you know, you can stick it diagonally upwards, that allows for about another four inches before it peeps its head out.


----------



## lolitsjohn

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> Its funny how everyone is different. My boyfriend told me "No you never get a boner in public! You just control it!"



Well that's a fucking lie!!

Sort of funny story though. When I was in high school, this kid got a boner in the middle of a presentation in front of the entire class. He was the only one up there and he was like, trying to shift it around even though he had the class's full attention and everyone could see what was going on. Everyone just started laughing.

Must have been like, the most embarrassing thing ever.


----------



## MethaContin

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> And if your shirt comes up your dick is poking out??? i don't get this shit at all.
> 
> I sit on it and if i have to walk i pray noone is looking...




LOL the Kid in the movie SuperBad said that's what he dose when he gets a boner in class, he said it actually feels good too...... lol


----------



## MethaContin

lolitsjohn said:
			
		

> Well that's a fucking lie!!
> 
> Sort of funny story though. When I was in high school, this kid got a boner in the middle of a presentation in front of the entire class. He was the only one up there and he was like, trying to shift it around even though he had the class's full attention and everyone could see what was going on. Everyone just started laughing.
> 
> Must have been like, the most embarrassing thing ever.




I bet you he is still paying Shrink bill for what that class put him through......   Funny too though, He should have some control, he probably went up there, and LIKE AN IDIOT started staring at the hottest chick in class, That'll do it!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Commie

if you get a boner in public just tuck it under ya belt. Works pretty good in my experience. Can''t say it's too comfortable though.


----------



## Formico

I can't tell you what it's like to have a boner...

But this is what it feels like after a guy (at least for me) comes.

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm

edit: this is the game I usually play after I masturbate.


----------



## MattPsy

This one time I got a boner and I did the tuck up thing as usual. Now, this is where I made the mistake of neglecting that it was a particularly windy day, and that my cock head always sticks out the top of my boxer shorts when I do the tuck up... you can see where this is going.
So pretty much i'm in a big crowd and the wind gusts all of a sudden, my shirt flies up, anddd ... That was fucking hilarious.


What it's like for me getting a boner:
Usually I have some sexy thoughts running through my mind - sometimes i'll actully be conscious of this, sometime not, like in a semi-dream state - then i'll feel this deep, intimate warmth start in my genital region and my face starts to heat up a bit. Sometimes I can stop it at this point if I want to, other times not. Anyways, then the rush of blood starts, and it feels like this rushing, surging warmth spreading through my pelvic region, with the epicenter feeling like somewhere 2/3'd along the length of my cock, and my balls feel like they rise upward toward my torso, and tighten up. I can feel it start to get bigger quite quickly at this point. This is where the euphoric rushes start, and i'll get hot/hot waves running across my skin and sometimes goosebumps to accompany it. At this point now i'll be intensely psychologically turned on, and there's no way I can prevent getting one - images and feelings and sounds will fill my mind's eye, all strongly sexual imagery.
Now waves pass through my cock, strong pulsing, and I will have a full erection - very hard, very warm, and quite difficult to hide if in public haha (as well as the psychological effects which will usually have me grinning like an idiot to accompany it :D).

If I don't consciously maintain the sexual imagery by psychologically encouraging it, then it will begin to subside within 5 minutes or so. I don't need to use any physical contact to maintain it if I choose to usually, although it does help.

What it feels like to be inside a woman:
Very wet, very warm, silky smooth, and snug. Every part of you cock feels a different sensation. When they squeeze their muscles inside - OMG   .
Absolutely amazing and words are inadequate, haha.

I'm so fucking turned on now LOL. It helped my revise my post, at least  .


----------



## MethaContin

MattPsy said:
			
		

> This one time I got a boner and I did the tuck up thing as usual. Now, this is where I made the mistake of neglecting that it was a particularly windy day, and that my cock head always sticks out the top of my boxer shorts when I do the tuck up... you can see where this is going.
> So pretty much i'm in a big crowd and the wind gusts all of a sudden, my shirt flies up, anddd ... That was fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> What it's like for me getting a boner:
> Usually I have some sexy thoughts running through my mind - sometimes i'll actully be conscious of this, sometime not, like in a semi-dream state - then i'll feel this deep, intimate warmth start in my genital region and my face starts to heat up a bit. Sometimes I can stop it at this point if I want to, other times not. Anyways, then the rush of blood starts, and it feels like this rushing, surging warmth spreading through my pelvic region, with the epicenter feeling like somewhere 2/3'd along the length of my cock, and my balls feel like they rise upward toward my torso, and tighten up. I can feel it start to get bigger quite quickly at this point. This is where the euphoric rushes start, and i'll get hot/hot waves running across my skin and sometimes goosebumps to accompany it. At this point now i'll be intensely psychologically turned on, and there's no way I can prevent getting one - images and feelings and sounds will fill my mind's eye, all strongly sexual imagery.
> Now waves pass through my cock, strong pulsing, and I will have a full erection - very hard, very warm, and quite difficult to hide if in public haha (as well as the psychological effects which will usually have me grinning like an idiot to accompany it :D).
> 
> If I don't consciously maintain the sexual imagery by psychologically encouraging it, then it will begin to subside within 5 minutes or so. I don't need to use any physical contact to maintain it if I choose to usually, although it does help.
> 
> What it feels like to be inside a woman:
> Very wet, very warm, silky smooth, and snug. Every part of you cock feels a different sensation. When they squeeze their muscles inside - OMG   .
> Absolutely amazing and words are inadequate, haha.
> 
> I'm so fucking turned on now LOL. It helped my revise my post, at least  .




I love that squeezing muscles feeling too, That's SUCH a turn on................. :D This is what my face looks like


----------



## MattPsy

^ Hahaha, yup.
In the words of one girl "You look like all your Christmases just came at once!"
Bwahaha.


----------



## aanallein

Physically it feels very similar to having a very intense muscular pump. I'm a body builder so I take working out pretty seriously and the feelings are definitely similar once you get to a certain point in training. Having a muscle group completely engorged with blood to the point where the skin is tight and feels like it might burst open at any moment is very similar. Also, the muscular tightness and erection feeling both effect you psychologically. You feel powerful, sexy, and very horny in both cases (the degree of each is obviously different for each circumstance tho haha). The best is to have a full muscular pump and an erection at the same time. The feeling of fullness, power, sexuality, and the endorphins from both experiences is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jabberwocky

didn't read the entire thread but a word that always comes to mind (lol when I'm thinking conceptually which is not all the time when getting turned on!) about erections is: engorging.

It feels wonderful to have a LOT of blood pumped into my dick. Stretching, engorging, filling up, becoming *hard*. Ready to penetrate into a vagina and squirt my seed deep into her body. Yes, yes, woo it *is* hot in here!


----------



## MethaContin

MattPsy said:
			
		

> ^ Hahaha, yup.
> In the words of one girl "You look like all your Christmases just came at once!"
> Bwahaha.




HAHAHA lol


----------



## sundayraver

imagine your clit being 10x bigger than it is.  now imagine it filling up with blood ...


----------



## randycaver

lol this thread is pretty hot, i've always wondered what it was like for a guy


----------



## MethaContin

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> didn't read the entire thread but a word that always comes to mind (lol when I'm thinking conceptually which is not all the time when getting turned on!) about erections is: engorging.
> 
> It feels wonderful to have a LOT of blood pumped into my dick. Stretching, engorging, filling up, becoming *hard*. Ready to penetrate into a vagina and squirt my seed deep into her body. Yes, yes, woo it *is* hot in here!




I couldnt help but crack up when I read this............


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Yes this is the hottest thread ever.

Thanks for all the good replies! I'm boner educated now.


----------



## discopupils

haaaaa.
engorging is such a repulsive word.
nobody mentioned pulsating either.
:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol at pulsating - what about bobbing? You know how sometimes your dick will be getting hard and start bobbing upwards...upwards...up...up to the sky!!! 

engorging
organic
fertile
seed
sex
deep
inside
embedded
entwined
enraptured
blissed
complete

just a word association its fun to do these sometimes


----------



## MattPsy

I didn't use pulsating specifically, but I used pulsing - close enough, he he  ?
here's a few more words:
erupting
expanding
quaking
ascending
exploding


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I wish I had a penis! 

It sounds fun.

Ok I don't _really_ wish I had a penis. Maybe for a day.


----------



## SA

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> BL guys- tell me what getting a boner is like?



Like a cheap airline. Sometimes on time; sometimes early; sometimes late; sometimes like a long, relaxed, intercontinental flight; sometimes hurried and needing one or more stop overs; no smoking during flight and most times cramped. Life vest optional.


----------



## Samadhi

Thankyou, gentlemen - this is fascinating!


----------



## quiet roar

NB



			
				sylvan Wanderer said:
			
		

> rubbing it feels amazing and if it's not being rubbed it aches to be rubbed




Truly wonderful feeling that is hard to put into words. 

It can get so hard sometimes, it hurts (in a good way).

It's fucking awesome having a dick!


----------



## B9

To describe it properly would be.....HARD


----------



## Fausty

Haha, you asked guys to talk about their dicks and now we won't stop.

I find it a bit different when we're talking about a more or less purely autonomic response - i.e. "morning wood" - versus one that's clearly driven by a specific excitement. 

With the latter, sometimes it's something visual that catches my eye and the cycle starts right up. More often, it's a look from one of my partners, sort of a smile or raised eyebrow. Maybe a casual walk towards the bedroom. . . other times it's almost psychic, you can just feel that spark happen with a partner on some other level. 

Either way, once the cycle start it feels, for me, like an acceleration. The initial phase is kind of abrupt as everything transitions to thinking about 100 different things to thinking about only one: sex. From there, it's like accelerating into a tunnel. When I'm really wild with excitement, I get a buzzing in the ears and that "time dilation" thing where everything seems to slow down. There's that sinking/shifting feeling in the gut - no, it's more like everything is going _up_, tightening up, shifting up, becoming light. Lightheadedness. 

And above all else: focus. Once into that space, it's pure focus. The rest of the world is just a distant blur. Hunger or pain or distractions are gone. That desire, manifested for me in my lower gut, is the center of everything. I become highly attuned to smell - even more so than normally (which is alot, probably due to living with dogs) - and the scents become intensely powerful.

I find it unimaginably difficult to be patient, when in that focused zone. Everything wants to be now now now. It's taken lots of effort, and a good bit of time, to allow some of that energy to diffuse into more of a centered attraction. Because I spent my teen years "fence hopping," always at risk of being caught, I suspect I developed this deep tendency to get things over with fast because faster = safer. It's been a long road to unlearn some of that.

The only thing I've ever found that has the same general feeling is a standing BASE exit. That's probably where I get the sense that there's an overall acceleration to getting erect, and the desire overall. It's like jumping in the "gravity well," where everything else turns to a blur.

Peace,

Fausty


----------



## aanallein

well said. the complete focus, tunneling of thought, and slowing of time is all a very big part of having a rock hard erection for sure


----------



## Benefit

It's kind of like having a sack of flesh attached to your groin that periodically fills with blood. 

The actual sensation of an erection is like an angel riding a cloud into Heaven and breathing glory on your balls as it passes through.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol at MattPsy, hey what about:

splooging
gushing
squirting
oozing
contracting
*orgasming*

oh yes! oh yes!


----------



## discopupils

spurting
bucking
throbbing
squeezing
straining
*protruding*


----------



## Jabberwocky

bulging
groaning
moaning
grinding
*exploding*


----------



## Samadhi

Christ almighty boys...

:D


----------



## discopupils

we iz gettin' all worked up innit 8)


----------



## Jabberwocky

deflated
limp
flacid
lazy
languid

Oh woops I thought this was the limp dick word association thread! Sorry!

*backs out quickly without a tent in his pants*


----------



## the_highest_mormon

this probably wont help you write a novel, but unless an erection is being used it is mostly just annoying as hell


----------



## Beatlebot

This thread is mighty hot. Thanks NotDeja and all the members (heh) that contributed :D


----------



## undead

Formico said:
			
		

> I can't tell you what it's like to have a boner...
> 
> But this is what it feels like after a guy (at least for me) comes.
> 
> http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm
> 
> edit: this is the game I usually play after I masturbate.



wow, what you feel after a guy comes and what a guy feels after a guy comes are completely different. :D 

you feel like an adorable bunny rabbit hopping graciously through the pretty white snowy night sky from bell to bell with doves flying through the air all the while beautiful soft music graces your ears.

i feel like a shame filled rapist who needs to take a shower to cleanse himself of all his sins. 

all i can do after i come is hate myself, but i love myself clear up until that moment.


----------



## Jesse Drake II

A raging, fucking, hog!


----------



## discopupils

Formico said:
			
		

> I can't tell you what it's like to have a boner...
> 
> But this is what it feels like after a guy (at least for me) comes.
> 
> http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm
> 
> edit: this is the game I usually play after I masturbate.



how you feel when you come is addictive.


----------



## Edvard Munch

It feels like my mid-section was just engorged with a thick gloopy ooze, like that found in Ghost Busters II.


----------



## trichr0me

When I look at something that would turn me on or start thinking about a girl I saw earlier or like map out a sex screne in my mind it just stiffens a little bit, and it can feel it slowly rub up against the inside of thigh when it is hardening. The speed at which it hardens is like every beat of my heart it jumps up a little more and hardens a little more. When I am really really turned on it feels like its as hard as a rock and OMG do I want something warm and wet to put this into when its ready.

The rate at which it hardens reminds me kind of like a clock hand ticking, like every tick it just jumps up a little bigger .... It feels like an arm sort of too when its like this, I can even kinda move it a little bit haha.

If you want more details or even a step by step video please feel free to PM me!


----------



## @lterEgo

this is my new favorite thread :D

i once had a dream about having a boner and needing to jack off, but i don't think my subconscious got it quite right. it was very "urgent" feeling though, so maybe that part was accurate.


----------



## felix

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> i once had a dream about having a boner and needing to jack off, but i don't think my subconscious got it quite right. it was very "urgent" feeling though, so maybe that part was accurate.


that is extremely accurate. the holy grail of masturbation is getting a boner while having a sexy dream you can 'control', and then waking up with a sticky mess all over you. %) 

(or maybe that's just me, right? :D)


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Okay now tell me what it's like to cum.



I'm writing the sex scene for my book right now and this is all helping very much. It may not be helping poor lonely me, but at least I can live through my book.


----------



## bighooter

It feels crap.

Id much rather have a clit.

Tell me what it feels like to have a clit.

PS cumming feels really good for about 5seconds if that. You feel the cum shooting up your dinky then as it cums out BOOM you feel pleasure!


----------



## aanallein

For me personally cumming isn't just the single moment of orgasm its a gradual building of mental and physical sexual energy combined with a tightness and hardness in the penis as blood continues to fill over the course of the experience and it gets harder and harder and you yearn more and more for release. I feel a building up of pressure and wetness as pre-cum starts to steadily release and lubricate. Eventually it becomes a frenzy of primal lust as the experience overwhelms my rational thoughts and orgasm becomes more imminent. Pressure continues to build and I feel a feeling of inevitability as if I am basically just controlling when the release will happen, no longer if it will happen. It is all out of my control at that point and I can only hope to get maximum enjoyment out of the experience by controlling it for as long as mentally and physically possible. The experience reaches a new level of intensity as I reach the final point of holding back where it takes everything I have to keep from finishing. At that point the physical and mental flood of endorphins and sex rage is virtually uncontrollable, my dick is rock hard - completely engorged in blood like some kind of behemoth of sex energy - and I feel like my entire being is focused on each millisecond of time passing before my eyes as I yearn for release but don't want to end the experience quite yet. Then I release and I feel an emptiness as my heart rate quickly drops back to normal, endorphins flood my mind, my pupils dialte, and my dick goes into overstimulated remission. I am spent and at peace and yet yearn to return to that frenzied state.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

...nm


----------



## Belisarius

Psshaw--if guys could have multiple orgasms as easily as chicas can, we'd never leave the house.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

...nm


----------



## aanallein

Belisarius said:
			
		

> Psshaw--if guys could have multiple orgasms as easily as chicas can, we'd never leave the house.



I have multiples fairly often actually through masturbation.

In my experience as a man there are 3 kinds:

1. stopping right at the right spot so you orgasm then continue orgasming to make into 2 orgasms.
2. where you orgasm completely then immediately orgasm again (and again and again if the stars align properly).
3. where you orgasm and manage to maintain drive and continue long enough to achieve another.

I guess only #2 is technically a multiple and its the rarest (and best) but they all rule. haha


----------



## Fausty

Orgasm is purest _mu_-thought - the absence of recursion.

Peace,

Fausty


----------



## swilow

^Do elaborate Fausty...


----------



## Fausty

In our daily life, those of us who are not yet enlightened exist as a smear between our actions and our recursive thoughts about our actions. We do things - and think about doing those things, as we do them. We are, in that sense, removed from the visceral reality of our life. 

This is thought.

To achieve _mu_-thought, unfortunately, cannot be done simply by not thinking. Not thinking may itself be a goal, at times (in _zazen_, perhaps). But un-thought isn't the opposite of thought, or the absence of thought. It is what is when there isn't a thing such as thought, anywhere. 

I envision it as a collapsing of our selves into one, coherent, unified, cohesive, unitary self. It is the moment when, perhaps by accident, we experience the transcendence of true enlightenment. This is merely my own ideas, nothing formal. Sometimes, this comes from pure focus on a task. Sometimes, from utter fear and the proximity of death. Sometimes, perhaps, from chemical modifications to our brains, for a little while. I have experienced all of these forms of _mu_-thought, and all have been. . . away.

Also, as I have experienced recently, un-thought can come from total and comprehensive grief, a grief so profound that the self simply vanishes, for a time. There is no thought, or lack of thought - there is pain, and beyond the pain is the place where there are no words or ideas. It is startling, and exhausting, and liberating, and frightening.

A pure form of _mu_-thought is, of course, achieved during orgasm. I may be thinking, prior to that point, about how much I love my partner - how his joy and love is echoing off my own, how the beauty of this ennobles both of us. I may be thinking I want to wait, to prolong his pleasure further - or I may be thinking, frankly, that I have so much work to do and I should go ahead and let go so I can get back to "real" tasks. Thought is like that, it outruns us.

But when orgasm presents itself, these thoughts do not exist. They aren't gone, but rather. . . part of a different reality, for a brief moment. I collapse, myselves, into one single point - an emotional event horizon. It all stops, then goes away. It lasts a moment, and forever. I have my suspicions that they find much wisdom, there. They won't tell me, either way.

It is _mu_-thought, and there is no recursion. 

In literary symbolism, the male orgasm is "the little death" (female orgasm seems to be mostly ignored by the old goats of Western literature - not fair, but true, Sappho perhaps being the exception - though not much of an old goat, herself). And in death is perhaps the purest form of un-thought. Non-existence. Transcendence. 

Male canines don't have a point-specific orgasm. Their orgasm is continuous and may go from 10 minutes to more than 45 minutes (depending largely on breed of dog). This is a profound state of experience - well, it looks like it to me at least. I do not know if it results in _mu_-thought throughout, but I strongly suspect it does. Like us, dogs can think themselves into dark corners during everyday life. Like us, they revel in the freedom from self-referentiality. Unlike us, their transcendence of that state is measured not in seconds but in fractions of an hour.

Peace, 

Fausty


----------



## echo off

fausty... you are starting to freak me the fuck out...


----------



## His Name Is Frank

There are different types of boners.

*1:The casual boner* This typical boner usually occurs whenever you are looking at porn or a very hot woman. It feels good and demands more and more attention as times passes.

*2:The stealth boner* This boner slowly rises out of nowhere. It could happen when you are reading the paper, eating a bowl of cereal or watching Bambi. It also feels good and demands more attention as time passes.

*3:The emergency boner* This boner commonly occurs at this most inopportune moments possible. (at work when surrounded by co-workers, making a public speech, being physically searched by the police, etc)   Rigid and steel-like, there is no hiding it. It screams at you as loud as it can, "I feel good and demand attention NOW!"

There are more, but these are the three main varieties of boners you women encounter everyday. Be on crotch alert!


----------



## Benefit

When you are done, feel free to post the sex scene in this thread so we can evaluate it for factual errors.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Haha. I might consider that.


----------



## Don Luigi

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> There are different types of boners.
> 
> *1:The casual boner* This typical boner usually occurs whenever you are looking at porn or a very hot woman. It feels good and demands more and more attention as times passes.
> 
> *2:The stealth boner* This boner slowly rises out of nowhere. It could happen when you are reading the paper, eating a bowl of cereal or watching Bambi. It also feels good and demands more attention as time passes.
> 
> *3:The emergency boner* This boner commonly occurs at this most inopportune moments possible. (at work when surrounded by co-workers, making a public speech, being physically searched by the police, etc)   Rigid and steel-like, there is no hiding it. It screams at you as loud as it can, "I feel good and demand attention NOW!"
> 
> There are more, but these are the three main varieties of boners you women encounter everyday. Be on crotch alert!




That emergency boner sounds like a sponnie (spontaneous errection). In school I would tell the teacher that I didn't do my work, just so I didn't have to walk up to the desk. They don't require any sexual thoughts at all, just boredom I guess. I used to get one without fail every time I finished an exam early, hormones seemed to have calmed down now though. Would never risk getting found out as I went to an all boy school


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ damn harsh... hehe. On the upshot, teachers are taught not to force a boy out of his seat for this very reason...if he's hesitant to get up he's most likely sportin' wood!


----------



## aanallein

teachers aren't taught that actually but its good to keep in mind.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I was told by a girl getting her teaching degree that she was taught that so at least one teacher was taught that.


----------



## aanallein

I'm a teacher and I've never heard anybody mention it and honestly hadn't even considered it til now.


----------



## Jabberwocky

well I am a teacher also and am glad I could teach you something. 

What do you teach?


----------



## aanallein

sent you a pm =P


----------



## sunshinefix

Hottest thread ever...

having a clit is bo-ring...


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

...nm


----------



## felix

do eet! :D


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

edit- removed.


----------



## aanallein

amazingly well written in my opinion Deja.. really gives life to the moment and captures the energy of the experience of sex with somebody you love completely.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Thank you soooo much! You don't know what that means to me. My book, these characters, I truly love them. I've been writing this book for about 3 months now, and every bit of my heart and soul is poured into it on a daily basis. I'm glad their love comes across. Hopefully it will get published and you guys can all read it! Oh yeah there is a cool scene where all the characters trip like mad on mushrooms as well, of course a bluelighter can't write a book without a drug scene.


----------



## MattPsy

That's really awesome deja! Very vivid imagery... so vivid in fact that I got to reexperience the subject of this thread again lol : > .
You're a talented writer  .


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Thanks you guys. I love you! I love you! 
It really fuels me forward when people give me good reviews.



*dances*


----------



## aanallein

I agree with the above but that's what its really like when you are with somebody. You can't help but repeat each other and say things like "you feel so fucking good" "oh god" etc etc.. in my opinion this nails it with the realism thanks in part to the fact that it captures that aspect of the moment.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

o0psy Daisy said:
			
		

> as a text porn enthusiast, i wanna let you know that this is lovely.  One tiny suggestion -- the line that didn't work for me is when Devin repeats what Cora says (“You feel so good Cora”).  That part of the dialog is just a little unnatural to my ears.
> 
> Great job!!! :D



I was hesitant about that part too. Like I said, it's a first draft. I'm sure in time I'll know the right thing for him to say right there. *makes a note for that line* I still want him to say something along the lines of "you feel so good" but I'll find a way for him to say it that is something other than just repeating the exact same thing back.

Thanks! Specific suggestions really help me a lot.


----------



## Benefit

I liked it very much, but think that Cora should be less prude and let Devin get some anal action in.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

^LOL!

This is probably going to be my most tame books. My next book is going to be nothing but a 300 page description of a coke and anal party.


----------



## aanallein

Benefit said:
			
		

> I liked it very much, but think that Cora should be less prude and let Devin get some anal action in.



lol


----------



## Puntr

It always happens at the worst possible time.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Bump. Archive pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease? This was one of my favorite threads and it really helped me a lot.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Not Deja . . . does Ur clit ever spontaniously get hard? 
Do U ever remember that happening when U were really young? 
What causes Ur clit to tingle?


----------



## harley89

Having an erection is like having your penis filled with the blood of god! 

You also feel quite clumsy with it just pointing about at something, like if you walking past a waist high table everything will get knock off  lol


----------



## jam uh weezy

Those little spongey toys they make for kids of dinosaurs or whatever. You put water on little pill-sized figures and they expand and grow until they're fully puffed up and water swelled. They grow surprisingly large considering the size they started in. It's like one of those with warm water.

Mentally, it's almost like a little hit of some type of drug, depending on set and setting, you're mind reacts accordingly. It could feel relaxing and empowering or it could give you that slight insecurity you get when you have a huge pimple on your face.





Benefit said:


> The actual sensation of an erection is like an angel riding a cloud into Heaven and breathing glory on your balls as it passes through.


HAHA!


----------



## Sturnam

Well, then there's the awkward point when your boxers come off when you have a massive erection, and it pulls it down, and then it flips back up and hits your stomach. Always expected the girl to just bust out laughing, but they never have. I must say I'm somewhat disappointed.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

...nm


----------



## sunyata

hey notDeja, I would love to read the sex scene - I missed it 

you could PM me it though if you felt like sharing 

hope your travels were wonderful

Andy


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

...nm


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Gaian Planes said:


> didn't read the entire thread but a word that always comes to mind (lol when I'm thinking conceptually which is not all the time when getting turned on!) about erections is: engorging.
> 
> It feels wonderful to have a LOT of blood pumped into my dick. Stretching, engorging, filling up, becoming *hard*. Ready to penetrate into a vagina and squirt my seed deep into her body. Yes, yes, woo it *is* hot in here!



Weird to think this was my boyfriend posting about his boner I would one day take great pleasure in, except he wasn't my boyfriend then. I had no idea! lol Life is strange and cool. %)

Just bumping this because I am hoping it can get archived instead of pruned. This was a fun discussion I really enjoyed! And I really did use all this research for my writing, hehe. Thanks!


----------



## Monkeybizness

Yummmm!!
. .. nice thread deja... kinda old! Would like to see some new posts tho.


----------



## greenmeanies

is we can has please to be reading the story? i feel gypped out of a good wank after all this talk about boners


----------

